# Frogs we pass on



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

What are your favorite frogs that you never have owned? I am not talking about histos, lehmanni, grannies and other rare expensive frogs. Just your everyday common frog that is offered currently and in number by our known breeders. There are several frogs I personally love that I have passed on due to space or just having too many frogs to have the time to properly care for.

For me it is Mint Terriblis. I think that these are beautiful frogs, but I dont have the space to keep them. Sometimes you can't just own them all.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Bumble bee toads. Really want a couple but darts sound like a lot of fun. Maybe in the future when I have an extra tank just sitting there.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Mint Terribs for me... they look awesome I just dont want anything that freaking big! Maybe one day if we move and I got more room.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mint terribs for me too. I think it's one of the nicest solid color frogs but I always end up rearranging priorities to get something else instead. Hoping to get some soon here though...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine would probably be powder blues. I've always loved how these guys look. I always end up getting something else though. Hopefully I get some soon.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Funny....the last few days I have really been thinking about Terribilis (mint or orange)

I also really want some bastis.


My girlfriend really wants some Blue Jeans (of course she wants the expensive ones)


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Trivs

Beautiful frogs, that should have more space than I can afford right now.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

For me it is D. azureus, I have the room and cash to get some many times but I really have a thing for thumbs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mints or orange terribs or retics.

I got a 20h and a 10g so.....


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine were azureus... and then I bought some . And now I just want some of everything...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Some beautiful cristobals that Dart Frog Depot had at IAD in September. I really wanted them


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Orange terribs, galacts, vittatus, anthonyi, more azureus, more pumilio, banded leucs, more auratus... If I had more space it would be great, but not having a dedicated frog room makes it really hard.
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Orange terribs, galacts, vittatus, anthonyi, more azureus, more pumilio, banded leucs, more auratus... If I had more space it would be great, but not having a dedicated frog room makes it really hard.
> Bryan


You can keep them in my frog room


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

R. summersi and R. imitator banded, really want a large biotope with both, but alas, only so much room.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

frogface said:


> You can keep them in my frog room


Haha it would be quite a drive to see them  There are so many nice frogs that I just don't have the space/ funds for, but I would be happy with just a few from that list. I do have an empty 29 gallon... last tank... now where could I put it and what would go in it hmmm...
Bryan


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bicolor and terribilis for me.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Mine were azureus... and then I bought some . And now I just want some of everything...


I will get some by the end of summer.....Have toget through my list first.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Am I the only one who has room for only 1 more frog species? I guess after that I'll have to start mixing species...

***JUST KIDDING EVERYONE CALM DOWN***


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Red beach basti's, vanzos and summersi are a few I'd love at the moment!

Shaw


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

laylow said:


> Red beach basti's, vanzos and summersi are a few I'd love at the moment!
> 
> Shaw


Well hell if we are going with the wanted list....

Red frog beach, reticulata, standard lamasi, benedicta

but then again this is my rack build list.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

This is not a want list. Its a frog that we love and wanted, but for some reason never purchased list (money reasons excluded). I can think of quite a bit of frogs that I just want to have. I am curious what drives people to choose what frogs they keep.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

For me it's been Bakhuis tincs. I've come close to getting them several times and then I got hooked on pumilios. Like many others, I also have always wanted some terrilibis (prefer the orange) because they do well in groups and they just look cool. In both cases, when I've gotten the opportunity when I didn't have the room.


----------



## dteague (Dec 27, 2009)

For me it was Tinctorius (Oyapock, Black Saül', and Matecho). I had just added 10 sub adults Azureus to the collection and then found these. Just could not come up with the funds that week. Oh well, one day.


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah mint terribulus for sure. I have a 75 gallon planted tank just waiting to be stocked with a pair of these beautiful frogs!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Mint terribilis and red eye tree frogs. I always want some and always have the room/funds, but for some reason I never pull the trigger. Probably because I really don't feel like going to the pet store every week for crickets.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Black bassleri... Ive had the chance to buy them a couple of times, and for some reason have always passed them up...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Sarah, I'm sure I can help you with that...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

For me it was some Lorenzos but getting some now so now it would be green Lamasi or moonshine galacts


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i want el dorado pumilio SO bad. I'm just going to get some nice imitators first. Not that they're "practice frogs". I think theyre amazing, but some day i'm gonna have some awesome tiny orange frogs and watch them care for their babies.

Then the other day I started looking at Ray's photos and learned that I need to have Ameerega Pepperi some day... 

And P. Vittatus, no Aurotaenia... no, both? ... i just think little phyllobates that eat like monsters are a cool concept, but i worry about them wanting bigger food items since they can handle them, and i don't want to buy crickets very often.

sigh... we really should just find local friends and divide and conquer so between us we can keep them all


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

My absolute first dart frog 10+ years ago, a cobalt tinc. She had tons of personality and would always come up to the glass and beg for food. My azureus pair now would be a close second. If only my varadero and basti were as bold...


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine are probaby E-tricolor. Never owned them but always wanted a breeding pair. Black Jungle has some but still haven't had the chance to buy them. They're not as common as they used to be back in the day. I remember seeing them a herp convention for $15 each back in the day.

Up until Sunday night. Ameerega Bassleri was a species I was dying to own and work with and now I finally have a trio of Sapasoas. Very exciting! My collection is species I absolutely love but really wanted this species as it's so different from the common dendrobatids.

Up until November I had never owned Azureus as the last time I was into the hobby they were still nearly $100 for a froglet. My pair is almost a year and a half old and I still love them. No matter how common the frogs are, they're still one of if not the most gorgeous frog in the world. All blue!!! When they were RARE back in the day, they were highly sought after and coveted gems in the frog world. Amazing that even Azureus became common. Out of all my frogs I still stop to watch my Azureus like they are the captains of my frog team lol Was watching them court today! Female was rubbing his back and following him around all day. Pretty sure I got eggs. While I have their tadpoles morphing out in a few weeks, they stopped producing eggs since Dec 26th. For some reason when I moved all my frogs into my bedroom they stopped. Since I set-up my new metal rack for all my tanks in my living room, both my pumilio and Azureus all of a sudden started breeding again. No clue why really lol. 

One more frog on my list of grails is a pair of Cayo Nancy Pumilio.

As far as my real holy grail it's a toss up between any morph of histo or grannies. Not sure if it's the rareness or legend of how rare they are in the hobby, but that mixed with seeing them both in person a few times has made me determined to grab a couple of either one. Not the price that gets me, just finding some eventually..I'm sure I'll just have to be in the right place at the right time.

D


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

For me it's Blue Jeans.
It was Mints, but I just ordered a trio to pick up at Hamburg on the 26th!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like quite a few people have passed on Terriblis due to size constraints. For me personally all of my tank space is accounted for, and there is literally no room for a horizontal oriented tank. I wonder if thumbnails and other primarily arboreal species are winning over the consumer due to the fact we can fit more small verts into our frog room than long terrestrial tanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have passed on a lot of frog species for one reason or another over the years.....(even excluding money)... 

a sample of those I've passed over the years include but are not limited to.. 

histrionicus
blue jean pumilio (and other assorted pumilio)
E. boulengeri
Boophis ssp
assorted mantellids


Ed


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Mine would probably be powder blues. I've always loved how these guys look. I always end up getting something else though. Hopefully I get some soon.


I went with a buddy of mine the other day to pick up some powder blues from Josh's Frogs. They are great looking darts. Got to see the parents of them, full size. What beauties!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

There are a few imitator morphs that I have not picked up. A lot of the 'new' UE stuff, banded imis, etc. I am setting up a new rack for some thumbs, so maybe some day . . .


----------

